# I'M PREGGERS!!!



## CapotesMom

...ok.. so none of ya'll know me in real life and I'm trying to keep it on the DL for the first trimester, but I feel like I need to shout it from the rooftops somewhere so here is where it will be!! 

Shaun and I are expecting our first baby in January. It came as a complete shock..and I'm still a lil bit bamboozled, but I'm trying to think positively.. that God is doing this for a reason.  

...ok.. well that's all I'll say for now... I'm sure I'll say more in comments!


----------



## krandall

Congratulations! It can be a roller coaster ride, but one I wouldn't have missed for the world!


----------



## Poornima

Congratulations!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You will love it! More chance to grow and more life lessons! More love to spread around! You are blessed!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations Mindy!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Congrats on the little bundle of joy arriving in Jan. I bet you are so excited nervous and scared all in one.


----------



## tabby2

Congrats!


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Laurief

God bless!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Congratulations!


----------



## ls-indy

Wonderful! Just think - you'll need to start a list of potential names for you baby instead of fur-baby names!


----------



## brookeandcolby

Congratulations! reggers: (<-- I've wanted a reason to use that smilie)


----------



## Rita Nelson

You're so right, God has a reason and this little one has been know by Him from the beginning of time. This little one has a special place in God's heart as he/she will have in yours. Congratulations and God's blessings and protection on you and your little one.


----------



## good buddy

Congratulations!!


----------



## kloie's mom

congratulations - enjoy every minute as it will go so quickly!


----------



## Missy

Congrats Mindy.... LOL, and I didn't even know there was Shaun!


----------



## boo2352

Congratulations!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Wow how exciting!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## irnfit

Congratulations, Mindy. I wish you all the best.


----------



## SMARTY

You will know a love like no other.....Congratulations.


----------



## Skye

Congratulations, and an early Happy Mother's Day! Enjoy it!


----------



## Scooter's Family

:baby: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom

I'm so happy for both of you. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## j.j.'s mom

congrats!!!:cheer2:


----------



## trueblue

Congratulations!


----------



## Maxmom

What a neat surprise! Congratulations! We are honored to be among those you told first!


----------



## luv3havs

Great News!
congratulations!


----------



## leena365

Congratulations! You must be excited? I was all three times!


----------



## Phoebs

Congratulations! Aren't anonymous friends great? My words of wisdom to you:
Say goodbye to life as you know it. It's over and done and will never be again. But, say hello to a new and wonderful different life- a roller coaster, and a fast paced adventure: enjoy it all!


----------



## pjewel

Well, that's exciting news. You're about to embark on an adventure that will last for the rest of your life. Have fun with it.


----------



## LuckyOne

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## LuckyOne

BTW maybe you should consider allowing us to name the baby! Just kidding!


----------



## CapotesMom

Missy said:


> Congrats Mindy.... LOL, and I didn't even know there was Shaun!


haha...he's the reason I'm never on anymore!! I'm always with him.. 

We were looking at rings Saturday and I found out I Was pregnant Tuesday.. Talk about timing! lol. We've decided we're taking a road trip to vegas in the fall.. and then we'll have a real wedding in a couple years. We don't wanna go to the JP though cause it's just too boring.. Granted I won't be able to get drunk and stupid when I go through the drive thru to get married.. :rockon: lol.. but it's still something to experience!


----------



## CapotesMom

Phoebs said:


> Congratulations! Aren't anonymous friends great? My words of wisdom to you:
> Say goodbye to life as you know it. It's over and done and will never be again. But, say hello to a new and wonderful different life- a roller coaster, and a fast paced adventure: enjoy it all!


...we've been mourning the loss of our freedom for the past couple days..lol. But we're 30 so I figure it's not a bad time to lose it.. If we raise HER (If I keep saying it it might happen!) right she might move out and be independent at 18 and we can have our freedom back when we're 48!!! lol... Wishful thinking though I'm sure..


----------



## Pixiesmom

In all honesty Mindy, once you become a mom you won't really care about anything else very much, so you won't really mind at all. That's when you start having date nights with daddy once in a while and that suits you just fine. The whole time you'll be talking about the baby anyway though!!


----------



## marb42

Mindy, congrats on your first baby! That's wonderful news, and I bet you can't wait for January


----------



## KSC

Congratulations! I thought becoming a mom might jeopardize who I was or take more of me than I had and as it turned out it actually showed me who I am and has filled my life more than I ever thought possible - I also wanted a girl first. I always wanted two kids - one boy and one girl. But I figured if I had the girl first then I wouldn't have to worry too much about #2...well I got the boy first and honestly I wouldn't have had it any other way. He looks at me like no one else on this planet does. I had my son for two years before my gorgeous girl came along. I am very blessed to have gotten my wish. I just didn't know how pure and wonderful a boy could be. Whoever you have waiting to join you and Shaun is a gift! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

A human baby! Congrats!!!!


----------



## clare

Fantastic news! isn't it funny,I don't know you at all but it made me smile to read your happy news!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

That is WONDERFUL NEWS!!! Congrats to you! Your life will be forever changed


----------



## karin117

Congratulations!!!!

I am sooo happy for you!


----------



## LuvCicero

Congratulations! Your heart will fill up with a love you have never known. It's wonderful.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

Congratulations! What wonderful news. My babies, both sons, are 23 and 21 and I swear I blinked and they grew up. Enjoy every moment!

Kathy


----------



## michi715

OMG! That's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

You cannot imagine what a wonderful time is in store Happy First Mother's Day!!


----------



## Sox

Congratulations! Enjoy every minute of this exciting, special time!!


----------



## Alexa

Congratulations!!


----------



## brugmansia

Congratulations.


----------



## mimismom

I know how difficult it is to store it all inside and not tell anyone yet. I wish you a healthy pregnancy. Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## CapotesMom

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> You cannot imagine what a wonderful time is in store Happy First Mother's Day!!


It ISSS my first mother's day!! I wonder if someone will get me flowers.....


----------



## CapotesMom

mimismom said:


> I know how difficult it is to store it all inside and not tell anyone yet. I wish you a healthy pregnancy. Enjoy every minute of it.


omg.. I talk to my mom almost every day.. we're best friends. Do you know how hard it is not telling her??!!?? lol.. But we both promised to tell our parents in person so I have to wait until JUNE!!!! ARGG!! :frusty:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Yes it really is your very First Mother's Day. You may get flowers!! If not go buy yourself a beautiful Pandora Charm Braclet and put a first charm on it!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Congratulations Mindy!!! How excited you must be!!! 

Beverly


----------



## hedygs

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## galaxie

Congrats, Mindy! woohoo


----------



## CapotesMom

Thank you all soo much for your congratulations.. and to all you mom's out there I hope you had a great mother's day! It brings on new meaning now!!

I'm having a few freak out moments.. I got my 'pregnancy bible' ..."_What To Expect When You're Expecting_" and I've flipped through it a couple times (now I'm actually reading it..) and there's some freaky pics! WTF!! WHERE'S MY STORK!! When I Was 5 I was promised a stork!!

I'm not afraid to have the baby... I have a few concerns about money but I know God will work everything out.. and I'm definitely old enough to care for it.. and I have a great guy who'll stand by me, and take on equal amounts of 3am feedings. ...What I AM afraid of is how my freaking BODY is going to METAMORPHOSIZE into this FREAKY INHUMAN INCUBATOR!! (Sorry guys if you're reading this) ...I'm sleeping too much and my breasts are already hurting and I'm whining as it is.. what happens in 3 months when she starts expanding and my stomach stretches..? In 7 months when she's so big she's pressing against my lungs and I'm short of breath?? The pregnancy break outs and the swollen feet and the sore back and the sleepless nights when baby is moving around?? I get short of breath for everything lately as it now; my workout routine has literally gotten pathetic..

...I think the only solace I've found in the past 24 hours is that I can at LEAST have 1 cup of caffeinated coffee a day.. my sanity is thankful for this.. The past week without it has been grueling..


----------



## whitBmom

Congratulations!! Very exciting news!!


----------



## Carefulove

Congratulations!!!


----------



## pjewel

Once you have that perfect little person in your arms you'll laugh at all your fears about the process. None of us go into this with a manual. It's a learning experience all the way. And forget about your expanding body. You'll grow to love it as it cradles your baby. The true miracle for me is that all that expanded flesh actually shrinks back into place over time. 

Right about now your hormones are wreaking havoc. It's to be expected, so sit down, relax and enjoy the process.


----------



## Carefulove

CapotesMom said:


> ...What I AM afraid of is how my freaking BODY is going to METAMORPHOSIZE into this FREAKY INHUMAN INCUBATOR!!


It is actually an amazing process. AND, the most important thing is that Pregnant women look beautiful. I am a woman and I admit that I think a pregnant woman has a special glow to her that makes them beautiful. Your body will adjust and will do what it was designed to do, You don't have to worry about that, seriously!



> ...I'm sleeping too much and my breasts are already hurting and I'm whining as it is.. what happens in 3 months when she starts expanding and my stomach stretches..? In 7 months when she's so big she's pressing against my lungs and I'm short of breath??


Sleep is good now, you won't be getting much after the baby is born, so enjoy it now that you can!  What will happen in 3 and 7 months is an amazing process that you will enjoy in due time. Your skin will stretch, true, make sure you use some good stretch mark cream and have Hubby rub your belly once or twice a day. It is amazing to see your belly grow, really, it is...



> ...The pregnancy break outs and the swollen feet and the sore back and the sleepless nights when baby is moving around?? I get short of breath for everything lately as it now; my workout routine has literally gotten pathetic...


Unfortunately, it will happen, but towards the end. If you start worrying about all that now, you won't enjoy something that is meant to be enjoyed and savored, kind of worry about tomorrow when tomorrow comes...

:gossip: Look, I had Twins, My skin stretched double, my feet were like hams, one of my sons parked his head under the right side of my rib cage and I could only eat a few spoonfools at the time. I was about to buy depends by the time I was 36 weeks and my nose was the size of a freaking apple, BUT, I would go through it in a heart beat again if it meant I get to enjoy it all over again!

Being pregnant is a blessing and just as you think God will take care of thigs for you, think that HE knows exactly what he is doing, if our (women's) body wasn't meant to procreate, he wouldn't have done it. You will do fine and in I promiss you, as soon as that baby starts moving inside of you, you will fall in love all over again, with so much love that you never thought possible, and the minute your little one is born, your live will take a whole new meaning.

Enjoy this time Darlin' enjoy it as much as you can!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Congratulations! What a wonderful time.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Carefulove said:


> It is actually an amazing process. AND, the most important thing is that Pregnant women look beautiful. I am a woman and I admit that I think a pregnant woman has a special glow to her that makes them beautiful. Your body will adjust and will do what it was designed to do, You don't have to worry about that, seriously!
> 
> Sleep is good now, you won't be getting much after the baby is born, so enjoy it now that you can!  What will happen in 3 and 7 months is an amazing process that you will enjoy in due time. Your skin will stretch, true, make sure you use some good stretch mark cream and have Hubby rub your belly once or twice a day. It is amazing to see your belly grow, really, it is...
> 
> Unfortunately, it will happen, but towards the end. If you start worrying about all that now, you won't enjoy something that is meant to be enjoyed and savored, kind of worry about tomorrow when tomorrow comes...
> 
> :gossip: Look, I had Twins, My skin stretched double, my feet were like hams, one of my sons parked his head under the right side of my rib cage and I could only eat a few spoonfools at the time. I was about to buy depends by the time I was 36 weeks and my nose was the size of a freaking apple, BUT, I would go through it in a heart beat again if it meant I get to enjoy it all over again!
> 
> Being pregnant is a blessing and just as you think God will take care of thigs for you, think that HE knows exactly what he is doing, if our (women's) body wasn't meant to procreate, he wouldn't have done it. You will do fine and in I promiss you, as soon as that baby starts moving inside of you, you will fall in love all over again, with so much love that you never thought possible, and the minute your little one is born, your live will take a whole new meaning.
> 
> Enjoy this time Darlin' enjoy it as much as you can!!!


I was going to tell you that you can exercise, you can watch your cravings, you can enjoy all these miracles, but this email says it far better than I!! So I just say, Zury is right! I was frightened silly with my first one so if it makes you feel better to read and plan day by day, go for it! Just enjoy, it is well worth every minute! Hugs!!! And don't forget to make a plan so Capote is comfortable with a new little person around too!


----------



## Kathie

Mindy, the second trimester will be the best! The tiredness will go away and you'll feel great!


----------



## Scooter's Family

As my doctor once told me, "If pregnancy and childbirth were so bad everyone would be an only child!"

(Now that I think about it, she doesn't have kids though!:suspicious


----------



## CapotesMom

So I'm about to be at 8 weeks (on friday) and tomorrow is my first doctors appt! ...they'll probably give me a pregnancy test (lol..) to make sure I'm REALLY pregnant.. and then I have to see if my PCP is actually who I'll have in the birthing room, or if I have to go on the hunt for someone else.. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Mraymo

Congratulations. Such exciting news. Like other's have said, it will definitely change your life but you won't be able to imagine it any other way. I had Josh just before my 30th birthday. I learned a new love that I had never experienced before and that is difficult to put into words. Oh, I was scared to death when I was pregnant!


----------



## clare

Hi how are you feeling,any morning sickness?I was awful with all three of my sons,but once the first three months were up I felt great,and strangely calm.It was a great experience and if I can do it any one can!Our sons are now all grown 32,30 and 26,and we have a great time with them all,we even have three grandchildren now all from our oldest son and his wife who is a perfect daughter in law.It is just amazing how the time passes so fast once you have babies.Enjoy and savour every minute,so many new experience will open up to you.GOOD LUCK.


----------



## CapotesMom

clare said:


> Hi how are you feeling,any morning sickness?I was awful with all three of my sons,but once the first three months were up I felt great,and strangely calm.It was a great experience and if I can do it any one can!Our sons are now all grown 32,30 and 26,and we have a great time with them all,we even have three grandchildren now all from our oldest son and his wife who is a perfect daughter in law.It is just amazing how the time passes so fast once you have babies.Enjoy and savour every minute,so many new experience will open up to you.GOOD LUCK.


...God is soo good. Not a lick of morning sickness yet. I've had a few bouts of nausea but as long as I eat something I'm fine.. even that seems to have gone away.

...old wives tale says that if you don't have morning sickness then it's a girl... I'm crossing my fingers!!


----------



## galaxie

Man, I'm jealous. Not because I want to be preggers or have a kid at this point, I just want a good excuse for all my ridiculous food cravings


----------



## CapotesMom

galaxie said:


> Man, I'm jealous. Not because I want to be preggers or have a kid at this point, I just want a good excuse for all my ridiculous food cravings


I haven't been bad so far really.. I've been craving baked potatoes a lot.. and anything with sour cream.. (YUM!) ...so taco's have been on the menu too.. and my milk consumption has gone through the ROOF.. I bought a gallon the evening before yesterday and it's half gone already..I'll probably have to get more tomorrow.. Haven't wanted any coffee which is odd for me.. I usually live off of it.

Doc told me today to double up on my folic acid intake...so more banana's and oranges! She took some blood then gave me referrals to a couple ob/gyn's...so nothing to really tell for this visit.. I'm hoping the next visit I'll be able to hear the hearbeat.. I should be over 8 weeks by then and that's the week you're supposed to be able to hear it!


----------



## CapotesMom

Met with my ob/gyn last week. I think I like her.. we talked a bit and then it was straight to business!! First ultrasound and exam that day! Definitely wasn't expecting it.. She said everything looks good and my next ultrasound/checkup will be the 23rd of June..which incidentally will be the end of my 1st trimester.  Got to hear the heartbeat..(s)he's a strong one and (s)he waved to the camera and rubbed it's belly. Definitely getting excited.. told all of the family this last weekend and they're excited too.. it's going to be a LONG 6.5 months!!

Here's my baby's first close up at 9 weeks!


----------



## juliav

Looking good!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh my gosh how sweet!! I love first ultrasounds!
I too craved potatoes like CRAZY when I was preggo with my daughter!
Best of luck to you and I hope the next 6.5 months flies by!


----------



## clare

How exciting,are you going to find out if baby is a boy or a girl?


----------



## trueblue

MopTop Havanese said:


> Oh my gosh how sweet!! I love first ultrasounds!
> I too craved potatoes like CRAZY when I was preggo with my daughter!
> Best of luck to you and I hope the next 6.5 months flies by!


Potatoes? I don't know why, but that makes me laugh. Was it baked potatoes or any kind of potato? I was a red sauce junkie for my first one...marinara, spaghetti, cacciatore, etc., which is weird because I generally am not a big red sauce fan. I don't remember having any cravings for the next 2.

I was never sick, but smells gagged me. Uh...I could NOT cook chicken when I was pregnant. It grossed me out to touch, smell or see the raw slab of meat. Blech.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I couldn't cook meat either when I was pregnant! And I craved potatoes, the Shake-n-Bake kind. I ate so many of them that now the thought of them makes me sick. I also craved chocolate chip ice cream, which I really don't even like and never ate it again after my third son was born. 

Pregnancy does strange things to your body but it's so cool! Don't wish this time away because it's special in it's own way.


----------



## CapotesMom

I crave green beans randomly.. and sour cream. Anything grilled makes me gag..which sucks for Shaun cause he grills all the time.. I don't even like going to his house right now because it reminds me of grilled food.. egh. Just the thought of anything grilled... uke:


----------



## Mom2Izzo

That is so exciting Mindy! Enjoy every minute of it! 
For my second child, my son, I craved oranges and orange juice ALL the time. I had a friend who was pg with me at the same time and she always joked saying I would have a red head if I didn't quit consuming so many oranges. Guess who had the red head? Wasn't me! LOL!!!


----------



## hav2

When I was pregnant with my first daughter I had to have nerds candy. I would send my husband out late until he figured he would just buy a bunch of boxes to last me. With my second daughter it was Summer and I had to have watermelon, boiled peanuts and fresh green bell pepper with some salt. YUM-O


----------



## Lunastar

Aw what a beautiful baby. Enjoy this time.


----------



## clare

Couldn't get through to send a message earlier,server down or something,anyway great pics,sometimes the earlier pics are best,because baby gets too big and you just get shots of feet or bottoms!!Hope everything keeps going well.My DH thought I was showing him scan pics of a Havanese!!:laugh:


----------



## ivyagogo

Congratulations Mindy! Be well.


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations, Mindy! That's exciting news. Been there, done that 3 times and survived. So will you.  Enjoy the 'ride'!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

How is everything going?


----------



## Kathie

Mindy, I was just thinking about you the other day - hope all is well. We need an update!


----------



## jacqui

How very exciting for you both. It's the best!!!


----------



## davetgabby

op2:


----------



## Lilly'sMom

Get ready for the best time of your life! Congratulations!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

News!!!!! We need up dates!!!!! News!!!!! Thinking of you.


----------

